# old school KLH, worth anything?



## nerk (Sep 3, 2010)

i paid 25$ for these old school KLH 1590s and a JVC 100w per channel reciever. audio quality is tons better than the sony junk i sold.

curious if these are worth holding onto, or selling to someone else to upgrade. i ask because this friday, the interest-free refund i gave the federal gov't last year comes in and i was looking at getting a good set of front speakers + receiver and possibly a sub.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

If you like them, keep them. Sounds like you got a great deal. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

```

```



nerk said:


> i paid 25$ for these old school KLH 1590s and a JVC 100w per channel reciever. audio quality is tons better than the sony junk i sold.
> 
> curious if these are worth holding onto, or selling to someone else to upgrade. i ask because this friday, the interest-free refund i gave the federal gov't last year comes in and i was looking at getting a good set of front speakers + receiver and possibly a sub.


Hello,
Perhaps you could use the stuff you just picked up to form a nice Bedroom System or Enclosed Deck System? And then purchase a more up to date AVR and 5.1 Speaker Package with your Tax Refund. 

It really comes down to what you want as far as Sound System in your main Viewing Area. Whatever you decide, we are here to help you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nerk (Sep 3, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Hello,
> ...


im not looking for the best of the best, but rather something that gets the job done, nicely, for a good price. wife has said she only wants ~200 of the income tax money, which leaves me with around 1200 to play with. i do have a few things to get for my car, but those parts should be under 200, so in reality , i have about a grand to play with.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The speakers may be worth using but Im thinking the receiver is probably pre HDMI and thats going to give you lots of issues if you plan to use BluRay not to mention the newer receivers all have much better processing and auto room eq. 
For a receiver I would look at this Onkyo 707 and this SVS sub.


----------



## ThumptyDumpty (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a bit off the subject, but how many posts about KLH speakers are you going to find ?? 

I'm presently using a pair of early 90's vintage KLH 900B 3-ways as my front L/R speakers. Driven with a Denon 1911 they actually sound decent. I plan to upgrade them but I'm still recovering from the 50" plasma and AVR purchase. 

I found a pair of Pinnacle SAT150 satellite speakers on closeout for $100.00 this weekend and decided to use them instead of my super cheap KLH 970's for the rear channels. I'm taking the Pinnacle speakers back ! It sounds crazy but the 970's sound better to me . I did not conduct a scientific test, but side by side the KLH's sounded much better. Now that I have REW up and running I might do some sort of measurement to see if I can quantify the differences. Most people would sooner use these 970's as a doorstop ! 

I'm not trying to knock Pinnacle here BTW, just kind of surprised .


----------



## nerk (Sep 3, 2010)

ThumptyDumpty said:


> This is a bit off the subject, but how many posts about KLH speakers are you going to find ??
> 
> I'm presently using a pair of early 90's vintage KLH 900B 3-ways as my front L/R speakers. Driven with a Denon 1911 they actually sound decent. I plan to upgrade them but I'm still recovering from the 50" plasma and AVR purchase.
> 
> ...


the 1590s i have are the first 4ways ive ever used and the clarity is really good. the bass coming from the 15" woofer sounds really farkin good also! i listen to a lot of techno / drum n bass and these speakers keep up. granted, i could definitely use a sub for the lower bass, but for midrange/higher bass notes, the 1590s deliver IMO


----------

